# Stream einbinden



## SnowdogI (23. Oktober 2005)

Ja also ich weiß nicht genau wo ich das rein schreiben soll, also hab ich mir gedacht ich schreibs hier rein.

1. Frage: Wie binde ich einen Stream per HTML in eine page ein, natürlich mit Kontrollleiste wie bei: Eins-Live 

2. Frage: Welche Streams könnte man da einbauen?
Idealer weise natürlich aud Düsseldorf oder Umgebung.

mfg Snow


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Oktober 2005)

Über das <object> - Element bindet man Multimedia-Dateien ein (hätte dir ein Blick in den Quelltext von 1Live auch verraten )
Mach dein Radio an ... wenn ein Sender eine HP und einen Stream hat, werden sie es schon kundtun
...besteht aber die Frage, ob du bei dir einfach so einen Stream einbinden darfst...da solltest du dich vorher schlau machen(ich glaube eher nicht)


----------

